# circuit training ideas?



## cfr (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello all. Ive been out of martial arts for a while and just got back into it. Ive got a fair amount of muscle and dont want to lose it. However, being back in MA I dont have time to hit the weights as much as I would like. I was wondering if anyone has any links to circuit training articles that would outline a good full body routine that I could do say twice a week.  It doesnt have to have the label "curcuit training" as long as it works the entire body. 
Thanks


----------



## Gama (Jun 23, 2003)

Try here.


----------

